# Warning La Marina Theft



## jacquigem

Had the van broken into today outside Lidl. Just popped in for 10 minutes but that was long enough for a screwdriver through the habitation door lock. Luckily alarm sounded and I guess scared them off with just one bag with nothing of any real value inside. Always thought having to leave one of us with van as OTT but have learned the lesson . Guadamar police confirmed lots of criminal activity nearby.


----------



## jacquigem

Forgot to add, any recommendations for repairers near Alicante ?


----------



## trevskoda

Sorry to hear but it could have been worse .


----------



## GreggBear

jacquigem said:


> Had the van broken into today outside Lidl. Just popped in for 10 minutes but that was long enough for a screwdriver through the habitation door lock. Luckily alarm sounded and I guess scared them off with just one bag with nothing of any real value inside. Always thought having to leave one of us with van as OTT but have learned the lesson . Guadamar police confirmed lots of criminal activity nearby.



Sad state of affairs glad you didn't lose much. shouldn't have to stand guard over things but it looks like the safest bet in some places. Better luck in future.:goodluck::sad: Don't forget Karma's gonna get em 
!:dance::hammer::banana:


----------



## runnach

Not the sort of thing I like to read, I hope you get fixed up pronto with no headaches.

I think your location is unfortunate circumstance could quite well have happened in the UK. The difference I guess in the UK we know the hotspots ,becomes a lottery when we travel abroad.

Get sorted , and enjoy the rest of your break.

Channa


----------



## Tim120

Not the kind of thing we like to read about.
Glad the thieving lowlife scaly backed b******s didn't take too much.
Hope you get repair done without too much fuss and continue on and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Deleted member 9849

Sad to hear that,a good advert for an alarm system-at least it seems to have scared them off without too much missing.Not much consolation really but it could have been worse.

We always have team terrier in the van who are both very protective and would be vocal if anyone tried to break in,I think a potential opportunistic thief would be deterred by the sight of 2 dogs in the van.


----------



## martyncc

Thanks for the heads up... hope its not upset you to much .. tis always a surprise and a shock 
when it happens ...thanks for making us all a bit more security conscious ... we all appreciate it


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Blooming scumbags, sorry to hear that


----------



## Mul

jacquigem said:


> Had the van broken into today outside Lidl. Just popped in for 10 minutes but that was long enough for a screwdriver through the habitation door lock. Luckily alarm sounded and I guess scared them off with just one bag with nothing of any real value inside. Always thought having to leave one of us with van as OTT but have learned the lesson . Guadamar police confirmed lots of criminal activity nearby.



Reminds me of the time we got bungled over in Bermeo up in the Basque area in 2009. Did you get a Police report ? Reason I ask is, they didn't want to give us one as then it becomes a proper crime they have to record, and looks bad for them and tourism on their figures. If they won't give you a report it could be a sign it's not been officially recorded, which it needs to be.

Glad yur ok.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Fazerloz

Don't become a victim thinking you can never leave the van alone otherwise you are in danger of becoming a prisoner of the van. Its just a unfortunate incident to put behind you. Keep enjoying your travels and don't dwell on it. :cheers:


----------



## mikigough

After reading this post I decided to google alarms for motorhome, more headaches for a newbie,which one do you use and why?.  Sorry to the op, hope you are ok.
Mickey.


----------



## Trish1997

Oh dear sorry to hear that.  We're not far from there in the camper park though with cctv. Is given me a warning though to put the chains on the door which we've been lax with. Hope they didn't get much?  It certainly put a downer  on your journey though doesn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 9849

mikigough said:


> After reading this post I decided to google alarms for motorhome, more headaches for a newbie,which one do you use and why?.  Sorry to the op, hope you are ok.
> Mickey.



I have a Sigma alarm fitted to the van.It is mainly designed for cars but works very well with motorhomes too.All the doors(including both garage doors)are alarmed and the internal sensors can be disabled for when the dogs are inside.It's been on the current truck for 4 years,never triggered a false alarm and has been reliable.


----------



## runnach

Mul said:


> Reminds me of the time we got bungled over in Bermeo up in the Basque area in 2009. Did you get a Police report ? Reason I ask is, they didn't want to give us one as then it becomes a proper crime they have to record, and looks bad for them and tourism on their figures. If they won't give you a report it could be a sign it's not been officially recorded, which it needs to be.
> 
> Glad yur ok.
> 
> Chrz Mul.



A good point, insurance company may well request one. I once had a customer lose his wallet in France the police would not give an incident number when we reported it, their attitude was it was a crime number, and no crime committed, that didn't help the bloke with his insurers.. Eventually they accepted the fact and he was repatriated

Channa


----------



## wints

I know it's too late now, but as has been said earlier, if we're on the road, we never, ever, go in the shop / supermarket together....what could I possibly add to her shopping experience? I'm on guard !

In 2006, 8 am, we left the aire at Balaruc-le-Bain and went to the massive hyper place outside Sete. I'm sat on the step of the van thinking how much longer can the girl shop, when a French van parks up close by, young (ish) couple exit and go off shopping...along comes a green renault espace, driver gets out, immediatly breaks into the french van....I'm taken aback somewhat, didn't fancy tackling him by myself in case a few of his mates were waiting close by, but I managed to get a photo (several) of him and the car.  Lots of bumping and banging as he emptied drawers / cleared shelves, then he came out with a bag full of loot and made his getaway.
The french couple (and my wife) eventually returned, and all the French could say was 'but we're French, why us ?'...anyway, they got the digital images off me. And that's the last I heard, even though I gave them my email address etc.

You've got to leave the van sometimes, but always alarmed with the strap across the door arms.

As an aside, I could still recognise the robber now..he was the spit of Cain Dingle..seriously.

regards

Allen


----------



## David Morison

wakk44 said:


> Sad to hear that,a good advert for an alarm system-at least it seems to have scared them off without too much missing.Not much consolation really but it could have been worse.
> 
> We always have team terrier in the van who are both very protective and would be vocal if anyone tried to break in,I think a potential opportunistic thief would be deterred by the sight of 2 dogs in the van.



My next door neighbour's house was broken into mid morning through the back door into the kitchen. Two dogs, one a big labrador and a smaller terrier were in the kitchen but the burglar managed to lock them in the dining room - before ramsacking the house!


----------



## alcam

wints said:


> I know it's too late now, but as has been said earlier, if we're on the road, we never, ever, go in the shop / supermarket together....what could I possibly add to her shopping experience? I'm on guard !
> 
> In 2006, 8 am, we left the aire at Balaruc-le-Bain and went to the massive hyper place outside Sete. I'm sat on the step of the van thinking how much longer can the girl shop, when a French van parks up close by, young (ish) couple exit and go off shopping...along comes a green renault espace, driver gets out, immediatly breaks into the french van....I'm taken aback somewhat, didn't fancy tackling him by myself in case a few of his mates were waiting close by, but I managed to get a photo (several) of him and the car.  Lots of bumping and banging as he emptied drawers / cleared shelves, then he came out with a bag full of loot and made his getaway.
> The french couple (and my wife) eventually returned, and all the French could say was 'but we're French, why us ?'...anyway, they got the digital images off me. And that's the last I heard, even though I gave them my email address etc.
> 
> You've got to leave the van sometimes, but always alarmed with the strap across the door arms.
> 
> As an aside, I could still recognise the robber now..he was the spit of Cain Dingle..seriously.
> 
> regards
> 
> Allen



So do you go out for meals and drinks separately ? Sounds like the perfect marriage .
Sorry I can't see the point in your van being a prison having to be guarded all the time .


----------



## wints

alcam said:


> So do you go out for meals and drinks separately ? Sounds like the perfect marriage .
> Sorry I can't see the point in your van being a prison having to be guarded all the time .



Very funny...
Read what I wrote...'when on the road...' ie travelling to a site.

When we get there, obviously we leave the van and go out...happily married thanks.

Friends of ours got robbed while they were sat outside their van...robber sneaked in through un-locked passenger door.  That was at Chartre Municipal site.

Allen


----------



## alcam

wints said:


> Very funny...
> Read what I wrote...'when on the road...' ie travelling to a site.
> 
> When we get there, obviously we leave the van and go out...happily married thanks.
> 
> Friends of ours got robbed while they were sat outside their van...robber sneaked in through un-locked passenger door.  That was at Chartre Municipal site.
> 
> Allen



Sorry you said 'when we're on the road' , I just assumed you meant when you were travelling


----------



## n brown

we managed to not get robbed ever during years of travelling , never stayed on sites or aires, but we were just generally aware. aware of the absolute fact that there are hyenas out there looking for a moment of inattention, a bit of carelessness, a bit of complacency, and they'll strike- that's what they do, nothing personal.
our job is to just not forget they're out there, park near other campers, park under lights at nights, draw the blinds so they can't be sure it's empty, accept the fact you might be robbed and keep your real valuables on your person- passport,licence, v5, cards etc.
no need to feel paranoid and frightened,just change your habits and don't get upset if you do get turned over


----------



## carol

As I'm planning a trip to Spain this thread is making me slightly nervous. My van isn't alarmed. Do people think it makes much difference? Is it worth getting one installed?


----------



## n brown

no idea Carol, some say alarms may give a false sense of security, i never had one,but in my case, using my loaf and having a tatty van seemed to work !


----------



## maingate

n brown said:


> no idea Carol, some say alarms may give a false sense of security, i never had one,but in my case, using my loaf and having a tatty van seemed to work !



You never got robbed because you looked like the Addams Family. :lol-049:


----------



## carol

maingate said:


> You never got robbed because you looked like the Addams Family. :lol-049:



That's a bit rude!


----------



## n brown

carol said:


> That's a bit rude!


 ooh ,he's a cheeky monkey !


----------



## alcam

carol said:


> As I'm planning a trip to Spain this thread is making me slightly nervous. My van isn't alarmed. Do people think it makes much difference? Is it worth getting one installed?



Not sure why people think they are more likely to get robbed in France/Spain than at home ?
The OP thinks it's necessary to guard the van when stopping at supermarkets , would he do that in Britain ?
Most of us leave our homes empty when we travel is that not a bigger risk ?
Go to Spain and enjoy yourself . I'm a solo traveller ,if I'm not comfortable I move on . Funnily enough that has only happened in England .


----------



## phillybarbour

Sorry to hear your news on the theft, glad not much gone for you.


----------



## jacquigem

Mul said:


> Reminds me of the time we got bungled over in Bermeo up in the Basque area in 2009. Did you get a Police report ? Reason I ask is, they didn't want to give us one as then it becomes a proper crime they have to record, and looks bad for them and tourism on their figures. If they won't give you a report it could be a sign it's not been officially recorded, which it needs to be.
> 
> Glad yur ok.
> 
> Chrz Mul.



Thanks  Chrz , yes we did get a police report. Interestingly the local police in La Marina didnt want to know and sent me to the Guardia Civil in Guadamar who were very helpful. They didnt really want to investigate being lukewarm on my suggestion that they check cctv which appeared to cover my van and not taking a clear fingerprint i pointed out . They did speak english and gave me the report which I may need if i go the insurance route. Thinking of carrying out my own surveillance down there  next Saturday !


----------



## jacquigem

mikigough said:


> After reading this post I decided to google alarms for motorhome, more headaches for a newbie,which one do you use and why?.  Sorry to the op, hope you are ok.
> Mickey.


Thanks Mickey , mine came with van , will try and look up paperwork but others probably more qualified than me to advise although mine appears to have worked well


----------



## jacquigem

carol said:


> As I'm planning a trip to Spain this thread is making me slightly nervous. My van isn't alarmed. Do people think it makes much difference? Is it worth getting one installed?



Please dont let our experience put you off. This is our 3rd year in Spain and the first trouble. I am convinced the alarm scared them off and stopped them looking further than the first bag to grab . We had camera ,lap top and sat nav in separate lockers that were not touched presumably due to lack of time and fear of being discovered. Passports and other valuables either in our safe (strongly recommended) or on our persons. There is some good advice on hear and glad i posted. keep travelling  .


----------



## jacquigem

alcam said:


> Not sure why people think they are more likely to get robbed in France/Spain than at home ?
> The OP thinks it's necessary to guard the van when stopping at supermarkets , would he do that in Britain ?
> Most of us leave our homes empty when we travel is that not a bigger risk ?
> Go to Spain and enjoy yourself . I'm a solo traveller ,if I'm not comfortable I move on . Funnily enough that has only happened in England .


I didnt use to but am now thinking of doing it, after all I dont enjoy the shopping and am only there o carry.


----------



## runnach

***** said:


> One little tip.
> When we leave our van, we usually leave a pair of shoes on the step, thinking that anybody having a quick look may think we are inside, having a kip!



I have read of people doing the same with dog bowls too. 

Channa


----------



## wints

***** said:


> One little tip.
> When we leave our van, we usually leave a pair of shoes on the step, thinking that anybody having a quick look may think we are inside, having a kip!



Sometimes leave a portable radio on if parked on an aire and we're off down the beach or scooting to somewhere, and we've got rotweiller pics in the window, and leave a dog bowl with lead outside.

regards
Allen


----------



## carol

***** said:


> One little tip.
> When we leave our van, we usually leave a pair of shoes on the step, thinking that anybody having a quick look may think we are inside, having a kip!



I'm surprised your shoes don't get nicked!


----------



## alcam

jacquigem said:


> I didnt use to but am now thinking of doing it, after all I dont enjoy the shopping and am only there o carry.



Just wonder the stats re van thefts home and abroad . Only case I know of personally occurred in a decent area in Edinburgh


----------



## Deleted member 9849

carol said:


> As I'm planning a trip to Spain this thread is making me slightly nervous. My van isn't alarmed. Do people think it makes much difference? Is it worth getting one installed?



Yes and yes.The OP is convinced that the alarm scared the thieves away,they missed the more expensive items.When an alarm goes off in a busy place like a supermarket car park it is much more effective and disconcerting for the robbers so I think it does make a difference and is worth getting one installed.


----------



## n brown

***** said:


> One little tip.
> When we leave our van, we usually leave a pair of shoes on the step, thinking that anybody having a quick look may think we are inside, having a kip!


 when i said we've never been robbed, i meant broken in to. once left a pair of toddler's shoes on the step as they were covered in dog poo. somebody nicked them which saved us having to deal with them. ta, thieving twat !


----------



## mikigough

***** said:


> Hi Mike
> Strickback by Vanbitz has been known to be the best for quite a few years, not cheap. but is Thatcham 2 - 1
> 
> Here is a link
> Motorhome Security - Vanbitz
> 
> Here is a link on this website, I have not read
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...alarm-do-you-have-strikeback-worth-money.html
> 
> More info
> http://www.vanbitz.com/wp-content/uploads/FACTS-EURO.pdf


Thanks for the info Graham, I checked out the vanbitz strike back, sure is expensive,  but like someone on the forum said, 50 odd k for a new motorhome, may as well spend an extra grand trying to keep it safe.
Mickey.


----------



## The Nomad

You';re MUCH safer in Spain than in the UK.

Crime rates are much lower. thefts are much fewer, crimes of violence are much fewer. Basically if you make it to the Channel without being robbed, mugged road-rage attacked or stabbed, you're home and dry until you land back at Blighty again.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

jacquigem said:


> Forgot to add, any recommendations for repairers near Alicante ?



I realise that it was a while ago since you were broken into but I have only just read your post as only joined a few days ago.

In 2013 I had a malfunction with our hab door in Javea. I took it to Movil Rodan, about half an hour from there. I do not know if you have had it fixed or that they are anywhere near you but I hope it  helps.

DJM


----------



## spigot

***** said:


> One little tip.
> When we leave our van, we usually leave a pair of shoes on the step, thinking that anybody having a quick look may think we are inside, having a kip!



By mistake, I left my crocs on the step in Morocco.......some bugger nicked 'em.


----------



## spigot

wints said:


> You've got to leave the van sometimes, but always alarmed with the strap across the door arms.
> Allen



The strap across the doors is not such a good idea, Mr Scumbag can run a Stanley knife round the quarterlight rubber seal & lift the glass out in 5secs, cut the strap & he's in.

If you must tie the doors together, use a chain. Personally, I've fitted strong deadbolts to the front doors.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I have a cheap deterrent for the would be thief. I place a dog bowl outside the hab door with water in and a dog lead slightly visible. We do not have a dog but it looks like we do, and to date no attempted break ins.


----------



## Deadsfo

Dont rate the dog bowl trick ,thieves are low life but not neccesarily stupid ,a bang on the side of the van a couple of times and if nowt barks no dog .A strap as stated is useless I had a wire rope hook each end with one of them things that I have forgot the name of in the middle that tignten the wire rope up


----------



## Deleted user 48797

DJMotorhomer said:


> I have a cheap deterrent for the would be thief. I place a dog bowl outside the hab door with water in and a dog lead slightly visible. We do not have a dog but it looks like we do, and to date no attempted break ins.



I also carry one, I call it my Dog 1 Alarm.
Bd..


----------

